# oil leak 724



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Just noticed last month or so my 2005 honda 724 has a small oil leak, i cant figure out where from,its dripping on left top of track,id have to take all the covers off to see exactly where,dripping from around inside the the steel cover that covers the carb area, anyone know where it may be dripping from before i take it all off,the drip is small,I can wipe it off the top of track when i come out in morning theres more there, when its started up i dont see any coming out or blowing out


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

*oil leak*

Probably the valve cover, 5.00 gasket and an easy fix.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have no clue if yours might have this problem but I was amazed that when a head gasket starts to fail oil will leak from under the head and down the block.

I've seen this oil mess on the side of some engines but never paid much attention to it as they were old engines and quite frankly back then I didn't care as long as it started and ran. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh Yup, I was one of "those".

I recently bought a '70s tiller that had a big spot of oil on the fins below the head and happened to notice on a cooler morning a little puff of smoke blowing out between the head and cylinder. Some research informed me the oil alone should have warned me I was losing the head gasket. As you can see in the photo the head is oil free but the first six fins under the head are wet with oil.

In the process I also came across a great article on how to DIY surface the head before replacing the gasket with a piece of glass and sandpaper.

http://www.mgonitzke.net/cubcadet/tools/headgasket.pdf

If you notice engine oil dripping down the block from under it's covers it's a good thing to keep in mind.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

FLSTN said:


> Probably the valve cover, 5.00 gasket and an easy fix.


Ok thanks, never thought of that but its right near where the oil drip is coming from,ill find out when I take the covers off to see later the week


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

chaulky45 said:


> Ok thanks, never thought of that but its right near where the oil drip is coming from,ill find out when I take the covers off to see later the week


If it were me I'd clean it up real good first to confirm it is that gasket.
Use some brake cleaner say, and a rag. Know its clean and dry, then come back later and confirm that it is the source if it's wet there again.


----------

